# Frozen Hamburger Patties



## pandemonium

This is probably obvious to most but i just figured it out so if it helps anyone then great. I used to just throw the frozen burgs right on the grill and cook the and they always suck for the most part, well compared to a fresh one so i just started thawing the before cooking and an they are 100 times better than when you cook them frozen, juicy just damn good, if you don't thaw them now you have to do it. Just leave them on counter for a little or micro defrost them.


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

I noticed on the Buba Brand Frozen burgers they come out fairly well freezer to grill (surprisingly juicy)... In my opinion if you MUST go pre-made frozen for what ever reason Buba Burgers are the way to go...

On a side note i had some frozen patties a few weeks ago... i stuck them in the smoker frozen for about a half hour than finished on the grill... nice results...


----------



## johnnybigsmoke

Smokin Relaxin Steve said:


> I noticed on the Buba Brand Frozen burgers they come out fairly well freezer to grill (surprisingly juicy)... In my opinion if you MUST go pre-made frozen for what ever reason Buba Burgers are the way to go...
> 
> On a side note i had some frozen patties a few weeks ago... i stuck them in the smoker frozen for about a half hour than finished on the grill... nice results...


That's a great idea Steve... I don't know why i never thought of doing burgers in the smoker... When I fire up my bad boy, all i can think of is a big honkin piece of meat like a butt, ribs, fatty or a brisket... Burgers never crossed my mind... Have you ever taken burgers from beginning to end on the smoker?


----------



## celticgladiator

if you throw frozen burgers on the smoker and just them ride it should increase the cook time and increase the smoke flavor i would think. might have to play with that. brilliant!


----------



## fourthwind

smoked burgers are fantastic.  They will however suck in any stale or bad smoke, so make sure you are TBS before introducing them.  The reason most folks have bad results with using frozen meat is that they grill them at to low of temp because they are afraid of burning the outside.  The longer the grill time, the better chance you have of rendering all the tasty fat molecules out.  Personally I like doing it this way, because I like a nice char on the outside, and a nice pink middle.  Takes some practice, and monitering of the internal temp.  Thermapen's come in real handy for that kind of excersize.

On a side note, the frozen boneless chicken breasts also work well when they hit the grill frozen.


----------



## celticgladiator

what internal temp do you shoot for the pink middle?


----------



## venture

An arc?  Who is this, really???


----------



## pandemonium

Venture said:


> An arc?  Who is this, really???


huh? who? what? spam?


----------



## fourthwind

celticgladiator said:


> what internal temp do you shoot for the pink middle?


I shoot for 135° for a pink middle.


----------



## celticgladiator

thank you!


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

JohnnyBigSmoke said:


> That's a great idea Steve... I don't know why i never thought of doing burgers in the smoker... When I fire up my bad boy, all i can think of is a big honkin piece of meat like a butt, ribs, fatty or a brisket... Burgers never crossed my mind... Have you ever taken burgers from beginning to end on the smoker?


Yes i have... I especially like to do stuffed burgers in the smoker... yummmm... But Fourthwind is right... Be very carefull with your smoke... Has to be TBS!


----------



## rbranstner

Stuffed burgers are one of my favorite. We always make up a bunch of premade burgers and freez them and just throw them on the grill or smoker frozen and have always had good luck with them.


----------



## johnnybigsmoke

Anytime I've ever done stuffed burgers, which is pretty often, I usually do the on the Q and have never thought of the smoker... Thanks a bunch all, I have a new project for this weekend!!! I'm going to be camping with 35 of my closest friends and I think that it is a good time to give this a shot...

Cheers,

Johnny K.


----------



## pandemonium

how did this turn into stuffed burgers?


----------



## smokin relaxin steve

pandemonium said:


> how did this turn into stuffed burgers?


Sorry about that Pandemonium... I believe i inadvertently changed the subject w/ my response to Johnny K... Questions asked answers given and sometimes threads take on a life of their own...


----------



## pandemonium

oh well its still about hamburgers at least


----------



## johnnybigsmoke

My apologies as well... I tend to drift from the original topics... Back to the original topic of restoring classic cars...


----------



## pandemonium

ya I would never hijack a thread haha


----------

